# instructions for jigstone buildings



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

If anyone needs blueprints of jigstone buildings please contact me. I have 5 or 6 of them in PDF files.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

It seems these jigstone molds are European made. Do you know if there are USA distributors for this product?


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Train-Li

Doc


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

docwatsonva said:


> Try Train-Li
> 
> Doc


I thank you!


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

It seems these jigstone molds are European made. Do you know if there are USA distributors for this product?

I tried unsuccessfully to find USA distributors and ended up to get second hand molds.

This is my first figstone building, nearly done.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you call Train-Li to get the "story", there's quite a story about who really owns the molds, and yes there are "counterfeit" molds out there.

Call them, they will set you right and solve your issue.

Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain. following the instructions I think you will be very satisfied. I use Quickcrete Anchoring Cement. I have two structures that have been outside for over 7 years. one finally gave way to the freezing and thawing and a wall fell off, the other that is on the elevated layout is still like the day it went outside. LG


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Nick Jr said:


> mymodeltrain. following the instructions I think you will be very satisfied. I use Quickcrete Anchoring Cement. I have two structures that have been outside for over 7 years. one finally gave way to the freezing and thawing and a wall fell off, the other that is on the elevated layout is still like the day it went outside. LG




I truly satisfy with jigstone buildings; they look real and obviously, they will stay outdoor longer than wood structures. If for somehow the wall fall off; I guess we can fix it up easily by replacing those stone blocks? Please comment about that since this will be my first experience to display jigstone building outdoor.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

mymodeltrain. the failure really wasn't due to the product, any of the blocks or the construction adhesive used. I used a wood floor and left it on the ground with poor drainage. it was allowed to freeze, thaw and freeze again. The continued expansion led to the failure. I purposely left it alone as Chipmunks used it as home, even after I just held up the wall with a brace, they still live there. It was the single engine house built exactly like the instructions. LG


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

'I purposely left it alone as Chipmunks used it as home'

Nick, was that actually your railroad in the cartoon?






Andrew


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, thank you for the carton, brought back many fine thoughts. Sorry to say not my RR, his is better, I guess like D Duck I allow them to live there, and some times I do put nuts and stuff for them out there. I have more regard for animals than some people I have met. How in the world did you find that??? LG


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nick, reading your post made me remember the cartoon. I found it again with Google.
Doctor Z had a similar idea to Donald.  
http://forums.mylargescale.com/17-gardening-landscaping/68778-tree-stump-tunnels-my-garden-railroad.html

Andrew


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, thanks for the link. Dr Z great idea and they look beautiful. LG


----------

